# Bull-terrier dont see many like her!............



## Guest

shes fawn with a black mask ! quite rare i am told !


----------



## tashi

The look on her face says it all - she is above all this photography pleeeease!

Seriously though a real unusual colour.


----------



## Vixie

she is a stunning girl and she looks like she knows it too


----------



## colliemerles

hi Garry,, shes gorgoeus,, really lovely colour,,,,


----------



## Angel

Aaw lovely photo..........


----------



## terriermaid

lovely picture where did she come from?


----------



## Hazel08

she is beautiful  and i have never seen her colouring before either

Hazel x


----------



## Guest

terriermaid said:


> lovely picture where did she come from?


up north ,she came from hartlypool wich was about a 550mile drive there and back for me !


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> i have seen her color where i come from.
> There is a few where i am.
> Pretty lil girl


you say you've seen a lot of these this color but i gotta disagree as you see loads of white dogs and i mean loads ! but you go on epupz or pets for homes and you will see loads of white dogs ,but see how many full black muzzle fawns you will find and it wont be many trust me ! You will see tri colors before fawns and tri is considered one of the most desirable! ever since my dad /granddad have bred bullterriers we seen only but just a 2 black muzzlesd fawns !


----------



## terriermaid

lol ill be looking around now ,i know some fawns but im not sure if they have a mask


----------



## Guest

Whats your fav color in the bull terrier?


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> shes fawn with a black mask ! quite rare i am told !
> View attachment 1683


Ive only ever seen one fawn before but it was with white and not with a mask.
Was one of the parents red? Its interesting to know what colours create the fawns.


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> Whats your fav color in the bull terrier?


Mine has to be the brindle and white. Theres something very striking about a brindle and white if the markings are nice.
Whats your fave?


----------



## Guest

i used to own a fawn and white one but it didnt have the mask. 
i have a pic somewhere ill have ta show ya's.

Garrys dog is pretty tho, Her mask looks kinda blue.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Mine has to be the brindle and white. Theres something very striking about a brindle and white if the markings are nice.
> Whats your fave?


i like tiger brindle and white but my all time fav color has got to be the original white with bullseye.


----------



## bullbreeds

Eolabeo said:


> i like tiger brindle and white but my all time fav color has got to be the original white with bullseye.


Yeah the white with patch is how alot of people picture the BT. I like to see them with the bullseye.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Whats your fav color in the bull terrier?


 i didn't mean to jump on you i now have a tri boy
View attachment 1779
and thats a color i always wanted ,but when you see my little fawn bitch with that black muzzle you stop and think wow ! I have had people pull up along side me when i have been walking them on the road asking me where i got her from! shes the one that gets all the attention ! She is almost fawn allover very mild white stain on the chest her skin on her face is black,with a black tip on the tail ! her dad was tri and her mum was fawn with the same mask!


----------



## Guest

heres another good shot of her


----------



## Guest

Very nice looking dog indeed  loveing the middle pic, The attatched thumbnail one


----------



## colliemerles

ahh very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,whos are the hairy legs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> ahh very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,whos are the hairy legs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


LOL --


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> ahh very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,whos are the hairy legs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


mine ! and you shouldent be looking!


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> mine ! and you shouldent be looking!


they are hard to miss

she is a lovely dog


----------



## Guest

To be honest, i was only interested in the dog, so did'nt notice the legs lol.
Now that u have mentioned them, they are rather...HAIRY.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> To be honest, i was only interested in the dog, so did'nt notice the legs lol.
> Now that u have mentioned them, they are rather...HAIRY.


hee hee like spider legs


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> hee hee like spider legs


HAHA yep, i thought just the same but did'nt say it lol.
Or fly legs 
Garryd is so gonna moan lol.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> HAHA yep, i thought just the same but did'nt say it lol.
> Or fly legs
> Garryd is so gonna moan lol.


lol ah let him they all do


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> lol ah let him they all do


My god ur so right


----------



## Guest

for you girls i would shave my legs but that would mean all of you lot would have to for a change


----------



## Guest

now all you lot go and shave those arm pits and all! its not lady like u know


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> for you girls i would shave my legs but that would mean all of you lot would have to for a change


I always shave my legs and armpits, its my beard that i keep forgetting to do


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> I always shave my legs and armpits, its my beard that i keep forgetting to do


----------



## Guest

[/ATTACH] heres a few more of my girl!


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> [/ATTACH] heres a few more of my girl!


quick change back onto subject 

Nice pics.
she looks more like a cream color, Very pretty color.

How old is she again?


----------



## Guest

nothing wrong with my legs!


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> quick change back onto subject
> 
> Nice pics.
> she looks more like a cream color, Very pretty color.
> 
> How old is she again?


6months old thats all !


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Shes a nice size from what i can gather by the photos, U should stand next to her so we get a rough idea on her size, if ur cam shy just stick ya legs in the pic lmao. im serious tho
> and its not to get a look at ur legs lol, just purley to see the size of her compaired


look if you wanna see my legs all you gotta do is ask!
View attachment 1804


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


>


dont look so worried its a joke

great pics of your dog


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> look if you wanna see my legs all you gotta do is ask!
> View attachment 1804


and very nice legs they are too


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO well i say
> 
> nice legs


oh my god what have i done now


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> HEHEHEHEHE uv'e done it now  im ya online stalka as of now.
> Only got yaself to blame, u should of kept those pins away


just dont tell lorraine about that pic she will get me baned over it


----------



## Guest

All hush hush  i wont say a thing, see >>>> shhhhh  our secret.


----------



## Vixie

not a very good one cos I have seen them too lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> not a very good one cos I have seen them too lol


hahaha ohh balls


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> hahaha ohh balls


 I can keep a secret


----------



## plumo72

she's gorgeous, i've not seen another one like her


----------



## Guest

plumo72 said:


> she's gorgeous, i've not seen another one like her


thanks !


----------



## Guest

plumo72 said:


> she's gorgeous, i've not seen another one like her


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Wow thats a really nice picture gaz, Shes a very nice looking dog, Love her piggy eyes and wrinkles


 I know you get loads of attention When you walk any bull terrier along a street or a road ,but i get so many people ask me her about color ,saying where did you get her and are you gonna have pups from etc etc.. the truth is when i bought her i , i knew she was rare but i didn't really know ,if you know what i mean ! As i i gotta think long and hard the last lime i saw one her color  you would think butter didn't melt in her mouth but shes my packs little cow bag shes the Guv'ner of them all  I think its because shes spoiled Eolabeo you must have just got back in when you made this post 2.38am


----------



## Vixie

she is a stunner garry  and you are not far off a thousand posts now, you will be a vip before you know it


----------



## colliemerles

thats a cracking picture of her Garrry, shes lovely,,,,,


----------



## Guest

i took these today !


----------



## bullbreeds

I love the shape of her eyes.


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> I love the shape of her eyes.


i suppose i do spoil her to a degree because of her color  my Mrs laughs at me because of it and is always taking the Micky outa me over it


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> i suppose i do spoil her to a degree because of her color  my Mrs laughs at me because of it and is always taking the Micky outa me over it


...we'r the same here with our eldest bitch, I wouldnt say favourite or anything but theres something special with her if you know what I mean!?
Will you show any of them?


----------



## colliemerles

lovely pictures Garry,,,


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> ...we'r the same here with our eldest bitch, I wouldnt say favourite or anything but theres something special with her if you know what I mean!?
> Will you show any of them?


i dont know weather i would have time  but i think i could show her ! what do you think!??


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> i dont know weather i would have time  but i think i could show her ! what do you think!??


Its hard to say really. If you could get some really good pictures from all angles including her bite i'll have a look if you want?


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Its hard to say really. If you could get some really good pictures from all angles including her bite i'll have a look if you want?


 Are you kidding me !  trying to get a good photo of one of these dogs is like trying to find loch ness ! Bullybreeds without sounding ungrateful i do know what to look for and yes her bite is perfect as well as her stance ,her feet is also nice and tight as they should be ! But although they don't penalize for size shes not overly that big ! Shes more muscley than fat if you know what i mean ! She 6months old and about 18kg! But i will say her coat and color/stroke markings are perfect to look at ! The pictures don't do her color justice ! by the way bullybreeds hope you dont think i am being funny as i know you know more about showing than i would thanks mate garry !


----------



## bullbreeds

I know what you mean, can take hours to get a good picture 
No offence taken, just thought you might want an opinion.
If her conformation is all good then you should go for it. As long as she doesnt muscle up and look too much like a dog coz they want a bitch to look like a bitch at the end of the day. Even that said she would just be classed as a heavy weight bitch. 
Go for it I say. You'l never know till you try.


----------



## Guest

Hey again  More great pics i see  i to like her eyes but i love her wrinkle head aswell, Reminds me of my brat *ethels* eyes and wrinkles lol, I love it when they are half asleep and they look at you from the sides of their eyes without moving their heads  OMG thats like the cutest thing ever, Makes me wanna go over and kiss em to death lol.

She is a stunna for sure tho, Would be nice to see how she gets on in show  

ps..yes u was right gaz..i had'nt long got in when i did last post lol


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> I know what you mean, can take hours to get a good picture
> No offence taken, just thought you might want an opinion.
> If her conformation is all good then you should go for it. As long as she doesnt muscle up and look too much like a dog coz they want a bitch to look like a bitch at the end of the day. Even that said she would just be classed as a heavy weight bitch.
> Go for it I say. You'l never know till you try.


I think i might just wait tilll she stops growing first,see what i end up with


----------



## tashi

Try a show plenty down my way not too far from you and there would be someone there that you know!!! You know it makes sense bring vixie with me as well


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Try a show plenty down my way not too far from you and there would be someone there that you know!!! You know it makes sense bring vixie with me as well


If vixy was coming that would make all the diference  as then i could see her face and find out what it is shes been hiding from me


----------



## tashi

garryd said:


> If vixy was coming that would make all the diference  as then i could see her face and find out what it is shes been hiding from me


Hey don't know quite how to take that I aint that ugly LOL


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Hey don't know quite how to take that I aint that ugly LOL


i didnt say you was


----------



## tashi

garryd said:


> i didnt say you was


ok then - so you game for a show will find one for you which will be a friendly one for you to start off at - and with a big car park for your truck


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> ok then - so you game for a show will find one for you which will be a friendly one for you to start off at - and with a big car park for your truck


Shes a bit young at just 6mnths old ??


----------



## Guest

Thats ok, 6 months is when a pup can start.


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Try a show plenty down my way not too far from you and there would be someone there that you know!!! You know it makes sense bring vixie with me as well


so what am I being roped into now


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> so what am I being roped into now


No what am i getting roped in to ?? Your all just taking advantage of me ,thinking i want to meet a load of crazed women off the internet


----------



## Vixie

I have nothing to do with it, I'm just an innocent by stander  and I'm not crazed either


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> I have nothing to do with it, I'm just an innocent by stander  and I'm not crazed either


I can sense a conspiracy going on here


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> I can sense a conspiracy going on here


its called paranoia


----------



## tashi

No conspiracy just trying to get you into the world of dog showing with that lovely girl of yours - you will probably send half the judges looking at the breed standard to check the colour LOL and 6 months is fine. And we may be a little mad but definately not crazed we use a good foundation and fill in the cracks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> No conspiracy just trying to get you into the world of dog showing with that lovely girl of yours - you will probably send half the judges looking at the breed standard to check the colour LOL and 6 months is fine. And we may be a little mad but definately not crazed we use a good foundation and fill in the cracks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very Good


----------



## tashi

So ......... you up for it then


----------



## tashi

The conspiracy is still working on this one


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> So ......... you up for it then


 You can show her for me if you like


----------



## tashi

I'd even do that cos I think she is stunning looks to have a super front on her - I admit I don't know the finer points of the breed but like the look of both your youngsters bring Shelby along as well and she can meet my two girls.

Vixie and I promise to behave we are both very shy really!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

yes we are very shy and innocent


----------



## tashi

most welsh girls are


----------



## Guest

I don't know weather i would have time ,but i suppose if it was on a Sunday i might just come along to say hello ,don't weather i should bring my dog though as i don't handle disappointment very well


----------



## tashi

Hey whats up with you this morning? You sound really down!!!!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Hey whats up with you this morning? You sound really down!!!!


I am top of the world just aint earned any dough this week got a couple of things in the pipe line today though


----------



## tashi

Glad to hear it and hope the 'pipe-line' goes ok. Got to 'valet' my car today (thats a laugh) speak later


----------



## Vixie

money whats that LOL


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> money whats that LOL


I think its bronze stuff  Thats all im used to lol


----------



## Guest

money ! you know that stuff that makes the world go round


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> money ! you know that stuff that makes the world go round


Hmmm vagley


----------



## colliemerles

you get it in one hand, and give it out with the other,,,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> you get it in one hand, and give it out with the other,,,


Ahhhhh i remember now..Ty for that collie


----------



## Vixie

I think it passes very quickly through my hands to its new owner lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vixie

nice pic  shes lovely


----------



## Guest

yar she is lovely.
I thinks she needs to come live with me


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> yar she is lovely.
> I thinks she needs to come live with me


Shes getting bigger by the day ! shes getting like a little power house !


----------



## Guest

She is a nice girl  Looks like she will be a nice size to.


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


>


has she got her nose on the window? it looks a funny shape


----------



## Guest

Tina said:


> has she got her nose on the window? it looks a funny shape


yeah of coarse she has


----------



## Guest

Shes my sasha


----------



## Vixie

shall I leave you two alone lol


shes a gorgeous girl


----------



## tashi

She sure is can't wait to see her in the 'flesh' run my hands over her she looks lovely


----------



## Vixie

when are you meeting them both then?????? lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vixie

nice pic  I think they want to come in lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> nice pic  I think they want to come in lol


they live in hope!


----------



## tashi

They look like you and me vixie left out in the cold  not wanted left on the doorstep


----------



## Vixie

*sob sob* we have been put on the shelf and abandoned


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> they live in hope!


I bet you give in to them sometimes


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I bet you give in to them sometimes


Just like us if we are the only ones on here then we get a look in


----------



## Vixie

I never liked coming in second best we both deserve better  never again I say lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> *sob sob* we have been put on the shelf and abandoned


you aint bean abandonded dinlos your my mates
and yes i do have them in alot ,that what their weighing for


----------



## tashi

garry please please please can we have a smiley face back you look as if you are mad with us in that sig photo I AM asking you nicely cos you look handsome when you smile xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> garry please please please can we have a smiley face back you look as if you are mad with us in that sig photo I AM asking you nicely cos you look handsome when you smile xxxxxxxxx


i have never had a smiley face up????


----------



## tashi

you had a lovely smiley face with sasha but you look as if you are real mad


----------



## Vixie

he looks very moody in his new pic I must agree


----------



## Guest

sorry girls moody suits me i have been told !


----------



## tashi

guess we dont count then


----------



## Vixie

never do


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> never do


ah well never mind we got each other


----------



## Vixie

yep we do


----------



## Guest

went to crufts and outa 200 bull terriers there ,there wasnt one like the colour of her


----------



## Guest

ooo nice picture of her


----------



## leggy

garryd said:


> up north ,she came from hartlypool wich was about a 550mile drive there and back for me !


there was a breeder in rhonda cyon taf that breeds bullies and bullmastiffs i had a x between the two from him same colour/markings as that and was 99% identical to a pure bullie but she took a dislike to the wife bit her twice so i had to rehome her.


----------



## Guest

leggy said:


> there was a breeder in rhonda cyon taf that breeds bullies and bullmastiffs i had a x between the two from him same colour/markings as that and was 99% identical to a pure bullie but she took a dislike to the wife bit her twice so i had to rehome her.


yeah but i am talking about rare colours in a pure bred sence cross breeds have no bearing in this thread BUT CHEERS ANYHOW


----------



## leggy

yeah but the ebt dam was the same colour.


----------



## Guest

leggy said:


> yeah but the ebt dam was the same colour.


show me a pic then! prove it


----------



## Guest

Listen buddy , like i said in the thread i went to crufts and out of 200 dogs i dident see one the same colour My dad and granddad all have owned and bred this breed,in 30 yrs my dad has only seen just a handfull
If their crossing a dog i suggest that the dam aint pure then ether ! people that practice such things should be given a wide berth as their scum 
i know of only two others wich are abroad!

in my opinion i dont think you know what your on about


----------



## leggy

ive not got any pics as the old pc had a virus which wiped the lot.i only came on to say id seen one that colour, my mongrel if you like [bullmastiff x ebt] was most loyal dog i owned,best guard dog and i could do any thing with her ,let her off the lead in woods, recall etc,but her rep was spread around our area as my yard was smack head free for the entire time i had her she was also very protective over my eldest boy when we were out in the woods.the only problem was she hated my wife and bit her twice when i wasnt around so she had to go. i think their an amazing breed,and somewhere on the web is a series of pics comparing the skulls between the years of the ebt and to start off with they had a skull that looked a bit like a staff.but hey im rambling now ,oh before i go thanks for the pm really appreciated it.


----------



## Guest

i think shes awsome


----------



## Vixie

great pic garry love the nose cleaning


----------



## Guest

is a very nice pic  i like her eyeeessss


----------



## Vixie

shes a lovely girl alringt and garry is very proud,........................ arent you garry?


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> shes a lovely girl alringt and garry is very proud,........................ arent you garry?


yeah i guess so


----------



## guineapigqueen

She is a beautiful bitch and didnt come very far from me. I am about 30mins away from Hartlepool. What colours where her sire and dam, I hope that colour would pop up again, because I think its a wonderful colour to see in a bully.
My friend has a white dog with black eye circles and nose. I think hes a goth!

Emma x


----------



## Guest

guineapigqueen said:


> She is a beautiful bitch and didnt come very far from me. I am about 30mins away from Hartlepool. What colours where her sire and dam, I hope that colour would pop up again, because I think its a wonderful colour to see in a bully.
> My friend has a white dog with black eye circles and nose. I think hes a goth!
> 
> Emma x


Thanks !her mum was tri colour and her dad was a red& white!


----------



## Guest

guineapigqueen said:


> She is a beautiful bitch and didnt come very far from me. I am about 30mins away from Hartlepool. What colours where her sire and dam, I hope that colour would pop up again, because I think its a wonderful colour to see in a bully.
> My friend has a white dog with black eye circles and nose. I think hes a goth!
> 
> Emma x


heres a up to date picture


----------



## Cassiel07

She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## minnie

totaly agree, shes gorgous! are you going to show her?


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> heres a up to date picture


she is unusual maybe i should?


----------



## minnie

DO!! please  she'd do exelent i'm sure!


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> she is unusual maybe i should?


you could give it a try I'm sure Tashi would help you out


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> how old is she? she is lovely barney loves this breed thinking of getting him one for his birthday (not a last min decision its been discused loads before anyone goes off on one)


shes nearly 8 months! i do favoritise her over my others ,but thats cause of her rare colour i think!
You wouldent beleave how chuffed i was when i went to crufts ,and out of 200 bull terriers there was not one even remotely like her


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> dont mention anything to him but im considering buying him one for his 40th im sure it would get on with our akita fine where having a big party n stuff he would love one


as long as you get a puppy i think it would be ok!


----------



## Jo P

She's lovely Garry - such a sweet expression. Did you breed her yourself??


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> She's lovely Garry - such a sweet expression. Did you breed her yourself??


thanks jo  i wish nah i bought her ! i drove 600 miles there and back to get her what a long journey that was  but it was so worth it though,as all though i know eveybody loves the white bull terriers, i think she is so different and it is such an unusual colour ,i have never even seen another one ,not even at crufts let alone on the street  the amount of people that stop me asking about her colour is un real
Some day in the future i think she will have lovely pups!


----------



## Jo P

I cant say I've seen one like her either - I'm sure if I'd bred such a desirable one I'd never have sold it on!!! Whatever kind of money she cost.

I was in the company of a wonderful 15 years old EBT called Floyd on Friday - he's such a character - my friends rescued him 8 years ago - he'd been used as a bait dog for dog fights He's nobodys fool let me tell ya - but if he likes ya - he really likes ya - and lucky for me, he likes me!!!!


----------



## Guest

Cassiel07 said:


> She's a beautiful dog.


thanks


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> I cant say I've seen one like her either - I'm sure if I'd bred such a desirable one I'd never have sold it on!!! Whatever kind of money she cost.
> 
> I was in the company of a wonderful 15 years old EBT called Floyd on Friday - he's such a character - my friends rescued him 8 years ago - he'd been used as a bait dog for dog fights He's nobodys fool let me tell ya - but if he likes ya - he really likes ya - and lucky for me, he likes me!!!!


I hate the thought of my dogs fighting dont get me wrong i would want them to stick up for them self ,but these people that make dogs fight make me sick
I wouldent want her little face marked about for the world!


----------



## Jo P

Me neither Garry - my boys dont get chance to get in a ruck - if theres any fighting to be done it'll be me thats doing it

















I wouldnt want these two gorgeous little faces mussing up either


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Me neither Garry - my boys dont get chance to get in a ruck - if theres any fighting to be done it'll be me thats doing it
> I wouldnt want these two gorgeous little faces mussing up either


my god hes a big dog


----------



## Jo P

He is a big boy - well they both are really - unless you're comparing them to a Neo Mastiff and then they are tiny


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> He is a big boy - well they both are really - unless you're comparing them to a Neo Mastiff and then they are tiny


its not that i dont like them jo as i do think they are nice looking dog  but once youve been scared by one ,its hard to get out the habbit aint it


----------



## Kirsty E

Beautiful pics


----------



## Jo P

We all have our fears to deal with Garry - I'm badly claustrophobic - I just cant help it - just like you with the Rotts love(((HUGS)))


----------



## Jo P

What the hell is that????????


----------



## tashi

Jo P said:


> What the hell is that????????


Its gross isnt it


----------



## Jo P

It looks to be bleeding and everything - not a nice image at all


----------



## Guest

i have rmoved it ladys


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i have rmoved it ladys


i missed it  wat wa it???


----------



## Tory01

Garryd,I think it was a photo my son put on when i was in the other room.
When i saw it i deleted,sorry to you and the ladies that saw it,but there was no blood.sorry again.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> i missed it  wat wa it???


loe i will send it ya



Tory01 said:


> Garryd,I think it was a photo my son put on when i was in the other room.
> When i saw it i deleted,sorry to you and the ladies that saw it,but there was no blood.sorry again.


 no it was a fight picture i put in my signature , i removed it now  nothing to do with you twos!


----------



## Guest

Tory01 said:


> Garryd,I think it was a photo my son put on when i was in the other room.
> When i saw it i deleted,sorry to you and the ladies that saw it,but there was no blood.sorry again.


now i wanna know wot it was pmsl 

ps thx garry..like wat ya sent


----------



## Jo P

garryd said:


> i have rmoved it ladys


what do you mean 'you removed it' It wasnt on your post was it??? Or am I going round the bend


----------



## Jo P

oh jeeeeeez ignore me - I was on about the poor dog picture - looked like it had been stabbed with porcupine quills and was bleeding to me - not your boxing piccie Garry - although that looked like it could've hurt - OUCH!!!!


----------



## Guest

Nice picture joe, ya top pic of the dog is bloody gorgeous...funny enuff tho, hes face doea actually remind me of a neo mastiff.


----------



## Jo P

Thanks  The top pic is my oldest boy Benson - he's a rescue and so far off standard ya wouldnt believe - but I adore him


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Thanks  The top pic is my oldest boy Benson - he's a rescue and so far off standard ya wouldnt believe - but I adore him


Going by his head size he looks massive 
ive only seen 1 rotty that was like a bloody lion and he lived down the road, he was a handsome boy, was walking 2 of my rescue bullys at the time and he flew over the road  i thought the fur was gonna fly but he started prancing around like a lamb pmsl...( to my releaf .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

lol yes garry...shes gorgeous.


----------



## kittysoo

wow she is one beautiful girl. I have never seen one that colour before. l bet people stop you in the street with that one! She's a stunne.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> lol yes garry...shes gorgeous.


 he was just making sure lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> he was just making sure lol


HAHA, as he does .


----------



## Guest

kittysoo said:


> wow she is one beautiful girl. I have never seen one that colour before. l bet people stop you in the street with that one! She's a stunne.


thanks mate!



Eolabeo said:


> HAHA, as he does .


 cheeky cow


----------



## Guest

cheeky cow[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> cheeky cow


   [/QUOTE]
i wonder when loes gonna use that new phone of hers????


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


>


i wonder when loes gonna use that new phone of hers????[/QUOTE]

i ave  do u want me to do video???


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> i wonder when loes gonna use that new phone of hers????


i ave  do u want me to do video???[/QUOTE]yeah


----------



## colliemerles

thats a lovely picture garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i ave  do u want me to do video???


yeah[/QUOTE]

will do one of the DOGS lata  the right way round this time lol.


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> thats a lovely picture garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thanks collie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tory01

Nice photo Garry.....lovely dogs


----------



## catzndogz

beautiful looking dogs


----------



## Guest

Tory01 said:


> Nice photo Garry.....lovely dogs





sam&meg said:


> beautiful looking dogs


thanks you two yeah i like that shot alot to! i forgot i had it!


----------



## andrea 35

My son really likes bull terriers after seeing them on tv , there is a guy who walks one down our road its black with a white saddle then ive seen oune in our local park thats solid black , they are lovely i think im coming round to them a bit more as ive always thought they looked funny the way there noses slopped kind of like an ant eater lol.


----------



## Guest

andrea 35 said:


> My son really likes bull terriers after seeing them on tv , there is a guy who walks one down our road its black with a white saddle then ive seen oune in our local park thats solid black , they are lovely i think im coming round to them a bit more as ive always thought they looked funny the way there noses slopped kind of like an ant eater lol.


when ya get past the funny looking rugby ball head ,you get used to it and all other dogs look funny!


----------



## Guest

andrea 35 said:


> My son really likes bull terriers after seeing them on tv , there is a guy who walks one down our road its black with a white saddle then ive seen oune in our local park thats solid black , they are lovely i think im coming round to them a bit more as ive always thought they looked funny the way there noses slopped kind of like an ant eater lol.


Ive only seen one solid black ebt, didnt like it to much. looked to lab to me ta be an ebt.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Ive only seen one solid black ebt, didnt like it to much. looked to lab to me ta be an ebt.


i think she maybe confusing dark brindle to black! Black is a very undesirable colour  right Leo???


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i think she maybe confusing dark brindle to black! Black is a very undesirable colour  right Leo???


oi u called me leo 

i dunno bout undesiable color...all i know it there was a mort near me years ago when i had my rescue ebts...she had a jet black one called peppa and a pure white called sumo....sumo was gorgeous but didnt go much on the black color, it had a lovely shiny black coat tho.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> oi u called me leo
> 
> i dunno bout undesiable color...all i know it there was a mort near me years ago when i had my rescue ebts...she had a jet black one called peppa and a pure white called sumo....sumo was gorgeous but didnt go much on the black color, it had a lovely shiny black coat tho.


Well i allways thought Black was a very undersirible colour


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> Well i allways thought Black was a very undersirible colour


No clue garry...im not good in the showin side of things.


----------



## andrea 35

It was black it walked right by me It had a tiny white tip on the end of its tail . it was full ebt i asked the guy who owned him cos id never seen a black one before , he said it was bred by his auntie she had a litter of tri coloured and this one black with the white tip and as it was different he had it , it had a coat so shinny you could have seen your face in it .


----------



## Guest

andrea 35 said:


> It was black it walked right by me It had a tiny white tip on the end of its tail . it was full ebt i asked the guy who owned him cos id never seen a black one before , he said it was bred by his auntie she had a litter of tri coloured and this one black with the white tip and as it was different he had it , it had a coat so shinny you could have seen your face in it .


yer same as the one i see years ago...gorgeous coat.

spose i prefer the origanal white ebt's  specially wiv bullseyes


----------



## Guest

i will take this one ta


----------



## andrea 35

LOL his other dog was a blue staffie he bred that one he had a litter of 6 and 5 of them were blue i asked him how much he sold them for as the whole blue staffie debate has been raging , and he told me that he had sold them for 550 when i asked him why so cheep as they go for loads more he just laughed and said a staf is a staf and he didnt expect blues so didnt ask for more he made sure though that the new owners were genuin dog lovers , aked for the new owners to keep in touch with him as to the pups progress and visited them all at 6 months old and if he thought they had done a good job with them he gave them £50 back to put towards thier spay or neauter costs when they were booked in at the vets , When i asked him why he had done this he said because he didnt want them being exploited for the colour and bred for the wrong reason , to make money .


----------



## andrea 35

Yes Gary she is lovely i think its the colour that softens her features very pretty lady .


----------



## Guest

andrea 35 said:


> LOL his other dog was a blue staffie he bred that one he had a litter of 6 and 5 of them were blue i asked him how much he sold them for as the whole blue staffie debate has been raging , and he told me that he had sold them for 550 when i asked him why so cheep as they go for loads more he just laughed and said a staf is a staf and he didnt expect blues so didnt ask for more he made sure though that the new owners were genuin dog lovers , aked for the new owners to keep in touch with him as to the pups progress and visited them all at 6 months old and if he thought they had done a good job with them he gave them £50 back to put towards thier spay or neauter costs when they were booked in at the vets , When i asked him why he had done this he said because he didnt want them being exploited for the colour and bred for the wrong reason , to make money .


Now thats the kinda breeder we need more off.

ps... yes garry we love ur pics lol


----------



## Guest

andrea 35 said:


> Yes Gary she is lovely i think its the colour that softens her features very pretty lady .





Eolabeo said:


> Now thats the kinda breeder we need more off.
> 
> ps... yes garry we love ur pics lol


do you wanna see her again i aint crazy ya know


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> do you wanna see her again i aint crazy ya know


u sure?


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i aint as bad as magestic mayhem yet


YET ?  so u admit ur getting ther then  ?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> YET ?  so u admit ur getting ther then  ?


not yet


----------



## Guest

oi stop posting nice pictures and piss off and watch ER


----------



## sskmick

garryd said:


> shes fawn with a black mask ! quite rare i am told !


She's gorgeous. love the colour.

Sue


----------



## Guest

sskmick said:


> She's gorgeous. love the colour.
> 
> Sue


Thanks sue


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> do you wanna see her again i aint crazy ya know


or maybe i am !


----------



## Guest

lovely photos garry lol


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> lovely photos garry lol


i post them when i am bored clairePMSL but thanks again


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i post them when i am bored clairePMSL but thanks again


i am also bored she is a beauty tho so ya can do! ive put more than my fair share of cassie up too


----------



## Guest

How rude of me i havent lookedi will go have a look


----------



## Guest

cassie's Video :: PetPop.com - The Online Pet Community
this is my mutt


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> cassie's Video :: PetPop.com - The Online Pet Community
> this is my mutt


well at least she sits mine wont! and next time you do a video claire turn the bloody tv down women


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> well at least she sits mine wont! and next time you do a video claire turn the bloody tv down women


i know ha ha thats cos im a twit i cant help it, its in my nature


----------



## Guest

One of ya pics of sasha has had 41,052 views aint that good


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> One of ya pics of sasha has had 41,052 views aint that good


i am a very popular fella o


----------



## archiebaby

Hi, just wondered , did you have to pay more for her because of her colour?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

afternoon Gary, lovley picture, of the dog that is! 

ur not so bad urself,


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> Hi, just wondered , did you have to pay more for her because of her colour?


Well i paid £950 for her wich is about as dear as you get with a Bull terrier! The avarage being About £750! But if she was dear ,then i dont mind her being so, as its not like i am seeing dozens of them her colour everywhere is it


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> afternoon Gary, lovley picture, of the dog that is!
> 
> ur not so bad urself,


emok thanks


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

garryd said:


> emok thanks


what u mean em  was giving u a compliment wasnt i??


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> what u mean em  was giving u a compliment wasnt i??


Sorry i did leve you a good rep ! go take a looky


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

garryd said:


> Sorry i did leve you a good rep ! go take a looky


 lol love u 2,  cant leave u any rep says i had my quota today.


----------



## bordercolliepup

What a lovely colour and what a stunning dog she must make u proud I must amit I've never seen one like her before mostly whites


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

garryd said:


> Sorry i did leve you a good rep ! go take a looky


last time we spoke u needed some rep for 4 sqs, u shot up now,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

now now gary you should not have favorites!!!! tut tut. they are all great,


----------



## bordercolliepup

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> now now gary you should not have favorites!!!! tut tut. they are all great,


Yes I do agree alittle , but then again doesn't everyone have their favourites


----------



## Guest

bordercolliepup said:


> Yes I do agree alittle , but then again doesn't everyone have their favourites


my mum favortizes my kid brother  she would tell ya different ,but i knows she does cause hes the baby of our family


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

garryd said:


> my mum favortizes my kid brother  she would tell ya different ,but i knows she does cause hes the baby of our family


oh bless you gary,  ur our favorite on here..... spec as wes has gone now,


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh bless you gary,  ur our favorite on here..... spec as wes has gone now,


Trust me he will be back


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

garryd said:


> Trust me he will be back


lol im sure he will, i do miss his banta with u and him,


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> lol im sure he will, i do miss his banta with u and him,


I miss reading his threads and some of the wild sh*t he used to come out to! used to kill my self laughing at him!
I do talk to him most days on the phone though and he says he miss's coming on and hes gonna be back soon


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

garryd said:


> I miss reading his threads and some of the wild sh*t he used to come out to! used to kill my self laughing at him!
> I do talk to him most days on the phone though and he says he miss's coming on and hes gonna be back soon


bless him if he does, he must be a good boy or he will get kicked out again. and we dont want that do we, he must hold his frustrations!!


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> heres another good shot of her


this my favorite shot of her!


----------



## Guest

bordercolliepup said:


> What a lovely colour and what a stunning dog she must make u proud I must amit I've never seen one like her before mostly whites


yeah i am proud of her I drove nearly 600 Miles there and back to get her,tiny little thing she was  when i first got her i never thought she would make as big a dog as what she has but shes made a cracking size ,bigger than what i thought shed get, i do tend to spoil her over my other two though  i just suppose its the color that makes me do it Believe it or not,but i often have people slow down in cars or in a park stop and ask me about her color and where she came from!? saying the same thing about her color!
She has a full black SMUT which is even rarer as most get some white on their heads! All her skin on her head is black!


----------



## bordercolliepup

Still saying the same shes a stunner and the pic is lovely , The proud Daddy yea


----------



## archiebaby

was she the only one in the litter that colour?


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> was she the only one in the litter that colour?


No,there was 2 outa six ,wich was both girls ! i had the pick out the two! her sister had more white on her and was a lot more shy!
Today i spoke to a lady who breeds solid Bull terriers and she told me in 10 yrs shes only had 4 when fawns asr bred for they usualy come out red and white!
Its near impossible to reproduce the fawn black smut color! ,which p*sses me off as i will be trying my self to reproduce a fawn !


----------



## archiebaby

she is a lovely colour, if you are lucky enough to breed any like her, how much would you be asking?


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> she is a lovely colour, if you are lucky enough to breed any like her, how much would you be asking?


probably what i paid for her thats if i am lucky


----------



## archiebaby

so would they all be that price or just the fawn ones? was she and her sister more expensive than the other ones in the litter?


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> so would they all be that price or just the fawn ones? was she and her sister more expensive than the other ones in the litter?


They was all the same price i think!


----------



## archiebaby

oh, its just that i thought you said earlier that the normal rate was 750 for bullies but because of her colour you paid 950?


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> oh, its just that i thought you said earlier that the normal rate was 750 for bullies but because of her colour you paid 950?


no get ya facts right, i said i paid £950 for her wich is about as dear as you get with a Bull terrier! The avarage being About £750! But if she was dear ,then i dont mind her being so, as its not like i am seeing dozens of them her colour everywhere is it!
You can pay between £600-£1000 depending on how good their breeding stock is! 
And i said £950 is at the higher end!


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> oh, its just that i thought you said earlier that the normal rate was 750 for bullies but because of her colour you paid 950?


you need to get up much earlyer to catch me


----------



## archiebaby

im not trying to catch you at anything garry, but i would have thought you had to pay a bit more for her being the colour she is rather than just the normal white?


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> im not trying to catch you at anything garry, but i would have thought you had to pay a bit more for her being the colour she is rather than just the normal white?


why??? its the same dog after all! what i paid for was the top pedigree shes got !


----------



## Guest

some people pay between £750 and £950 for an ebt pup, maybe more...(i payed £850 for mine and shes just a solid brindle) but at the end of the day it all boils down to the quality of a pup, if the colors there that ya really want then itsa bonus, as in garrys case, He got both.


----------



## archiebaby

in all honesty , you have to admit that people will pay more for a colour of a dog, as garry has quoted he paid as dear as you could get and travelled miles because after all he is not going to see her colour everywhere he goes and yes, she is a beautiful looking dog, but to my knowledge garry has not mentioned that he purchased her for her pedigree but the colour has been mentioned quite a few times? to quote garry , he is quite chuffed that even at crufts he did not see one her colour, so this is a main factor? is it not? there is nothing wrong with this but obviously people will pay more for a certain colour that they want? i dont want to make enemies, i think this is a great forum but it is a fact that people will pay for what they want?


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> in all honesty , you have to admit that people will pay more for a colour of a dog, as garry has quoted he paid as dear as you could get and travelled miles because after all he is not going to see her colour everywhere he goes and yes, she is a beautiful looking dog, but to my knowledge garry has not mentioned that he purchased her for her pedigree but the colour has been mentioned quite a few times? to quote garry , he is quite chuffed that even at crufts he did not see one her colour, so this is a main factor? is it not? there is nothing wrong with this but obviously people will pay more for a certain colour that they want? i dont want to make enemies, i think this is a great forum but it is a fact that people will pay for what they want?


Thats where i think your confusing yourself buddy!As i did not pay more than what they asked? £950 is what you pay for a top pedigree dog! regardless of colour, If your lucky to get a fawn then your lucky! What i am saying is whites also cost £950 ! When i went to get Sasha ,there was one white dog + two tri dogs + one other girl and they was all priced the same! thats responsible breeding! I didn't drive 600miles for a colour trust me,i ain't that silly I drove because of what bloodlines she is from ! check this out!
Credetta Bull Terriers Web Page


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> Agreed Gary!
> 
> Personally i would only pay more for good breeding & not the colour, it's only naive people who do not do enough research who pay more for a particular colour.


Its ok darren i dont need back up mate i think hes a blue staff breeder
They all ask double for their pups! but good luck to him


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> I totally understand you don't need the back up...
> 
> But i too have a feeling it's Blue related & maybe they are a Green to go on about the price difference for colouring...


he will have to get up much earlyer to catch me and you darren
If there was flys on us darren ,they would be paying rent Dawg!??


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> Agreed Gary!
> 
> Personally i would only pay more for good breeding & not the colour, it's only naive people who do not do enough research who pay more for a particular colour.


Thats exactly wat i done, got maself a solid black/brindle for the price i payed...she is the last color i would go for in a ebt thats telling u straight but her breeding is by far one of the best 
Garry was lucky to get both, specially the color hes got which is rare and obviously by top caring breeders who didnt charge nomore for that color then they did the rest of the litter which was ya avarage color ebt's.


----------



## archiebaby

actually garry, i am not a blue staff breeder, i do own 2 little pugs and 2 french bulldogs? and i am a grandmother too!!! i have bred my little pugs and asked the same price regardless of colour ( although the black are going for more! ) its funny how you all jump to the same wrong conclusion on purely someone expressing a view in the forum? why? and you must admit garry that the colour of your dog is very important to you,you liked being stopped by people commenting on the colour of sasha and also the fact there were no others at crufts her colour? there is nothing wrong in this but definately there is something when it comes to the colour of the dog??? i did notice in previous threads/posts that colour determines the price and some people were saying about do the more popular colour dogs get better food than the less popular but in fact, people nearly always ask more money for girl puppies than boys ,this is just the way things are, are the girls fed better than the boys?


----------



## bordercolliepup

I think people ask for more for girls because they think you might breed and make money with her, ok breeders don't make much money , but this is what I think , somepeople ask for the same price for both sex's not everyone would say you got to pay more for a female but its always seem to be people that have just breed for the sure hell of it , at the end of the day it costs more to have a female spayed then having the male castrated , i don't want to get in to a debate about this but regardless to sex colour or whatever the price should be the same for the same litter , and If people read things properly in the first place before critter sizing other people then things would be alot better


----------



## archiebaby

the food comment wasnt aimed at any one in particular! just what i had read? and the name is archiebaby, so there is no need to be rude either for someone expressing their views is there?


----------



## Guest

for the record Lady's ,i have nothing against breeders that come out financially better off in their litters ,nobody should be breeding at a loss!
I do have a problem with certain colours ,in certain breeds,making nye on double than a normal colourd pup!


----------



## archiebaby

thats ok, no i agree, but people will pay more for something a bit different from what everyone else has, that is the materialistic world we live in? within the frenchie circle the pied colour always seem a lot more expensive than brindle or black,but people will pay this to get that something different, i realise i am probably in the wrong thread, and didnt mean to upset any one by the comments ?


----------



## archiebaby

and just for the record i also hate vets!!! legalised robbers!


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> for the record Lady's ,i have nothing against breeders that come out financially better off in their litters ,nobody should be breeding at a loss!
> I do have a problem with certain colours ,in certain breeds,making nye on double than a normal colourd pup!


Thats wat i was saying ya crank, and as for breeders that say they earn nothink out of it when they breed is aload of balls


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> thats ok, no i agree, but people will pay more for something a bit different from what everyone else has, that is the materialistic world we live in? within the frenchie circle the pied colour always seem a lot more expensive than brindle or black,but people will pay this to get that something different, i realise i am probably in the wrong thread, and didnt mean to upset any one by the comments ?


i agree with you in theory ,but for me the principle don't sit well paying more for the same dog!


----------



## bordercolliepup

Breeders should be able to make a bit of money from there litters , it's the idiots that just breed just for the money reasons and don't give a s++t where there pups go to that what really riles me , and the worst thing is when they say there not breeders this is the only litter shes having , breed one litter and your a breeder , or they say it was a accident or mistake and still expect you to pay xx amount , not digging at u garry hope you wasn't thinking i was , I just wanted to answer archiebaby question about the male and female price


----------



## archiebaby

i know what you mean but dont you think if you were lucky enough to have one puppy or maybe two in your future litter with sasha that were like here ,you would be justified in asking a little more? honest answer please?


----------



## archiebaby

when one of my little pugs had a litter, it was in the middle of the night and she needed a ceaser, we lost 2 puppies and saved 2 , the vet bill as you can imagine was horrendous, but we sold both puppies to vetted homes for the same price regardless of colour and sex and still keep in touch now? there are so many bad people out there that call there self breeders it is unreal?


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> when one of my little pugs had a litter, it was in the middle of the night and she needed a ceaser, we lost 2 puppies and saved 2 , the vet bill as you can imagine was horrendous, but we sold both puppies to vetted homes for the same price regardless of colour and sex and still keep in touch now? there are so many bad people out there that call there self breeders it is unreal?


Yes very much agreed, that i suppose is the only time these so called breeders maywell loose on their profits ( which they say they dont earn ) if their dogs should happen to have a c.section.

Then again them sort more then likey will up the price to pay for it and to still try make that bit extra.


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> i know what you mean but dont you think if you were lucky enough to have one puppy or maybe two in your future litter with sasha that you would be justified in asking a little more? honest answer please?


my honest answer ,I would price the pups at the same price as the mother cost or what i thought they was worth at the time! But they would all be the same price,regaurdless of colour or sex!
Now please lets keep our head and stop bickering on my thread!


----------



## archiebaby

thats fine, thank you for being honest, i must go now but it has been a interesting afternoon talking to you all, take care


----------



## Guest

bordercolliepup said:


> , not digging at u garry hope you wasn't thinking i was ,


 i wasent


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> thats fine, thank you for being honest, i must go now but it has been a interesting afternoon talking to you all, take care


speak to ya soon


----------



## bordercolliepup

garryd said:


> i wasent


Good glad thank you phew


----------



## Guest

Well that was all very interesting... 
its nice ta know u are gonna sell them all the same price garry


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Well that was all very interesting...
> its nice ta know u are gonna sell them all the same price garry


When the time comes ,and if i am lucky enough ,i will sell them all for the same price,regardless of colour or sex!


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> When the time comes ,and if i am lucky enough ,i will sell them all for the same price,regardless of colour or sex!


Good on ya


----------



## Guest

Jumberlina said:


> Great looking dog you have there Garry!


thanks Jumberlina


----------



## HandsOnPaws

She's pretty. Why the choke chain?


----------



## minnie

garryd said:


> Thanks!, But beleave it or not ,but i dont use the choke chain when i walk my dogs,i lach the lead through the both rings so it dont choke them,i could never choke my dogs But i just hate the look of a leather coller on the long neck of a bull terrier ,i much prefer the look of a chain or no coller at all !


you can get chain collars that dont choke them bought 1 for min not so long ago heres a pic.. its just got a ring at the back to clip the lead on.


----------



## Guest

HandsOnPaws said:


> She's pretty. Why the choke chain?


Thanks! But beleave it or not ,but i dont use the choke chain when i walk my dogs,i lach the lead through the both rings so it dont choke them,i could never choke my dogs But i just hate the look of a leather coller on the long neck of a bull terrier ,i much prefer the look of a chain or no coller at all.....!


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> you can get chain collars that dont choke them bought 1 for min not so long ago heres a pic.. its just got a ring at the back to clip the lead on.


yeah nice ,where can i get one of them????


----------



## minnie

eh i'm sure you posted before me


----------



## minnie

umm got mine at a show but at a guess they could be in a pet shop?? think i saw some at pets at home


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> umm got mine at a show but at a guess they could be in a pet shop?? think i saw some at pets at home


i never seen them in there i will have a better look next time


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> umm got mine at a show but at a guess they could be in a pet shop?? think i saw some at pets at home


My sisters got 1 of them, does urs have a tiny bit of leather on it to do it up???


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> My sisters got 1 of them, does urs have a tiny bit of leather on it to do it up???


i dont like the ones with the leather on,do you??


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i dont like the ones with the leather on,do you??


Me sisters is alrite, the bit of leather on her dogs collar is no bigger then bout an inch if that, just enuff ta do it up, it looks vitually all chain.


----------



## minnie

nah no leather on mine just chain with a ring on the back for the lead


----------



## Guest

i am gonna get some of those collers for my dogs


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> heres another good shot of her


bump......


----------



## Dennyboy

Lovely dog.I love english bull terriers,i nearly got one years ago.Would love a mini bull terrier.

Mel


----------



## Guest

Dennyboy said:


> Lovely dog.I love english bull terriers,i nearly got one years ago.Would love a mini bull terrier.
> 
> Mel


thanks denny


----------



## Guest

another new one of her


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> another new one of her


Nice pic 

Did you put the Kong like that on purpose?


----------



## lisa dyer

lovely pics garry, she is a stunning girl i love the ne of her with her mouth open....lol but she looks great in all of em


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Nice pic
> 
> Did you put the Kong like that on purpose?


The Kong is bolted to the ground ,so they cant move it it does their heads in


----------



## Guest

lisa dyer said:


> lovely pics garry, she is a stunning girl i love the ne of her with her mouth open....lol but she looks great in all of em


thanks Uma


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> The Kong is bolted to the ground ,so they cant move it it does their heads in


Really? PMSL. You cruel git! I might try that!


----------



## Elliebee

What a stunner!! If she was human she would be Claudia Schiffer


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Really? PMSL. You cruel git! I might try that!


i dont leave it out all the time just every now and then i also got a punch bag post/bracket outback that i hang a puch bag off of,but i have now i have tied a bungie rope with a rubber dog tyre on the end of it, so they can hang off it! 
Stops them chewing other stuff lol!


----------



## Guest

Elliebee said:


> What a stunner!! If she was human she would be Claudia Schiffer


UMMM thanks i think


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> i dont leave it out all the time just every now and then i also got a punch bag post/bracket outback that i hang a puch bag off of,but i have now i have tied a bungie rope with a rubber dog tyre on the end of it, so they can hang off it!
> Stops them chewing other stuff lol!


LOL, where do you get these ideas from?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL, where do you get these ideas from?


heres that post i am talking about !

YouTube - My bull terriers and me!


----------



## Guest

They look like they are having lots of fun


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> They look like they are having lots of fun


a lot of people don't think their having fun when their playing this rough,but bull terriers play rough thats their nature ,although they have got such a gentle soul


----------



## possumsview

Oh. she's a beauty. I didn't know you could get them this colour!


----------



## Guest

possumsview said:


> Oh. she's a beauty. I didn't know you could get them this colour!


not many people dothanks


----------



## Michelle_

I also have a bull terrier a Mini...









I love the colourings of yours shes very pretty!


----------



## Guest

Michelle_ said:


> I also have a bull terrier a Mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colourings of yours shes very pretty!


lovely dog michellei do like the red and white like yours! alot of my freinds got them the same colour as yours!
what makes my sasha so rare is shes a solid Fawn with the very rare full black muzzel mask! Thats whats rare!
You just dont see them like sasha!















.....


----------



## Guest

sasha is famous


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> sasha is famous


shes getting there


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> shes getting there


41,083 views aint bad


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> 41,083 views aint bad


shush dont tell everyone


----------



## Guest

she is a very popular lady im stayin off the comp a while garry abit fed up with it to be honest gonna have a few weeks doing something else,,, so take care will speak to ya soon


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> 41,083 views aint bad


If you google fawn bull terrier shes on the first page


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> What about showing her Garry...


i aint got the time darren! I am to busy selling vans to terbun teds


----------



## Michelle_

garryd said:


> lovely dog michellei do like the red and white like yours! alot of my freinds got them the same colour as yours!
> what makes my sasha so rare is shes a solid Fawn with the very rare full black muzzel mask! Thats whats rare!
> You just dont see them like sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


My girls Aunty was the exact markings of your Sacha same mask aswell. Although she was a mini bull like my Yuki thats the only fawn ive seen there were two in Yuki's litter

Are you showing her? We have had Yuki at ringcraft for last few months and shes doing really well 1st big show is next month,

Yuki has symmetrical markings 4 white socks and chest apperently in the show ring coloring thats rare does really well so you'd do well to show her aswell.


----------



## Guest

Michelle_ said:


> My girls Aunty was the exact markings of your Sacha same mask aswell. Although she was a mini bull like my Yuki thats the only fawn ive seen there were two in Yuki's litter
> 
> Are you showing her? We have had Yuki at ringcraft for last few months and shes doing really well 1st big show is next month,
> 
> Yuki has symmetrical markings 4 white socks and chest apperently in the show ring coloring thats rare does really well so you'd do well to show her aswell.


I aint got the time TBH ! allthough i Have had a few people offer to show her 4 me!
Yeah i have found Her colour once or twise in the mini,but never in the standard size! Infact i have never seen another in the flesh ,only the odd picture on the web!
Your dog is lovely mind


----------



## xxkatejayxx

Shes gorgeous and the colour that my boyfriend wants when we get one


----------



## Barney

great looking dog mate seems like ya av got 1 of a kind


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> great looking dog mate seems like ya av got 1 of a kind


i dont know about one of a kind,but maybe one of a few


----------



## PugMan=)

Nice Colour , She Is.


----------



## super_tramp

wow shes really beautiful first time ive seen this coulering, and i must admit i likeee


----------



## Jo P

Stop resurrecting this thread Garry FGS!!!!


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Stop resurrecting this thread Garry FGS!!!!


thanks joP


----------



## Jo P

You're very welcome LOL


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> You're very welcome LOL


i left you some rep4 that


----------



## Jo P

awwww thanks chick - you're a bloody smoothy - but I like it LOL


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> awwww thanks chick - you're a bloody smoothy - but I like it LOL


i can be more than smooth i could be devestating


----------



## Guest

Jo P said:


> Stop resurrecting this thread Garry FGS!!!!


PMFSL , haha 

Hes proud of his sasha jo lol.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> PMFSL , haha
> 
> Hes proud of his sasha jo lol.


shut up you


----------



## wildone

garryd said:


> lovely dog michelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


your feeding that dog to much gar


----------



## Guest

wildone said:


> your feeding that dog to much gar


u saying shes fat ?


----------



## happysaz133

She's beautiful!


----------



## Guest

happysaz133 said:


> She's beautiful!


thanks
another good pick of her


----------



## bee112

aww she's got a gorgeous coat! What do you feed her?


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> aww she's got a gorgeous coat! What do you feed her?


tripe and complete dry food!


----------



## bee112

ooh which dry food?


----------



## Guest

any of the top dry foods realy! i change it around alot as i hate the thought of them getting bored with their food! 
And i also feed them fresh raw beef mince once a week!


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> tripe and complete dry food!


That is one bloody nice pic of her garry, she looks really nice and chunky.


----------



## Emstarz

She is lovely - the fawn colour is like caramel - very yummy


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> That is one bloody nice pic of her garry, she looks really nice and chunky.


yeah she was just washed in that picture!  when shes wet or just washed you can really see the red in her i think!?


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> yeah she was just washed in that picture!  when shes wet or just washed you can really see the red in her i think!?


slightly...not alot tho, just down her legs and across her middle back...she still looks really creamy fawn tho


----------



## Guest

sasha and her sister 7weeks


----------



## foxylady

how cute are they


----------



## cav

garryd said:


> sasha and her sister 7weeks


omg they are realy lovely


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> omg they are realy lovely


Thanks .......


----------



## Ladywiccana

*She has certainly won me over for the breed! Hehe, she is lovely and she knows it bless her! Can honestly say i have never seen one in those colours b4 either!*


garryd said:


> shes fawn with a black mask ! quite rare i am told !


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *She has certainly won me over for the breed! Hehe, she is lovely and she knows it bless her! Can honestly say i have never seen one in those colours b4 either!*


thanks  belevie it or not ,but allthough not a very commen colour ,its not to everybodys taste in the breed! but i like it its cool to be different


----------



## Guest

foxylady said:


> how cute are they


yeah they are aint they offten wonderd how the sister was getting on and if shes made as big a dog as sasha??


----------



## cav

garryd said:


> shes fawn with a black mask ! quite rare i am told !


she is such a sexy stunning girl 
i want herhehe


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Know naff all about dogs but she is gorgeous-a very fine specimen of a bitch


----------



## leanne

shes is amazing and the colour is wiked 
i just love the pic with them as pups LOL


----------



## bee112

I prefer that colour to white! 

What other colours can you get with this breed?


----------



## MissG

She is Lovely!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> I prefer that colour to white!
> 
> What other colours can you get with this breed?


trust you to say something like that


----------



## bee112

ha ha cheeky!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> ha ha cheeky!


i am a romany gypsy and tanned does that count!???


----------



## bee112

he he he


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> he he he


is that yes bee!?


----------



## bee112

ha ha it's not a no! Never met a Romanie Gypsy before, met Irish ones!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> ha ha it's not a no! Never met a Romanie Gypsy before, met Irish ones!


the english ones are far better lookingPMSL


----------



## bee112

ha ha I'm sure they are


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> ha ha I'm sure they are


we aint just better looking ya know!? we can also speak much better english ! wich meens you can understand us better


----------



## bee112

yes that always helps!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> yes that always helps!


it looks like you will take a lot of convincing lol


----------



## bee112

that depends on what you are trying to convince me of Garry!


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> that depends on what you are trying to convince me of Garry!


god you are hard work girl


----------



## bee112

ha ha cant disagree with you on that one


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> tripe and complete dry food!


love that pic


----------



## clueless

Must say I have never seen this colour before in this breed, loved the pics of her and her sister. What colours were her Sire and Dam?


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Must say I have never seen this colour before in this breed, loved the pics of her and her sister. What colours were her Sire and Dam?


red and white dad and a tri colour mother!!


----------



## beansy

She's got a lovely smile, looks so smug!


----------



## Guest

Yeah she is smugg


----------

